# L'Msi lancia le «ronde nere»



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

*L'Msi lancia le «ronde nere»*

_MILANO - Sono pronte a debuttare le ronde della «Guardia nazionale italiana», già ribattezzate «ronde nere», pronte a pattugliare le strade 24 ore su 24, affiancando le «ronde padane» non appena sarà in vigore il disegno di legge sulla sicurezza approvato dal Parlamento. L'Associazione onlus «Guardia nazionale italiana» è stata presentata sabato mattina a Milano durante il primo convegno nazionale del Movimento sociale italiano - Destra italiana. Per ora, spiegano i vertici nazionali dell’Msi, ci sono a disposizione 2.100 volontari in tutto il Paese, concentrati soprattutto in Piemonte, Lombardia, Lazio, Campania e Sicilia. La Guardia nazionale è un’iniziativa apolitica, precisano, nell’ambito dell’attività del nascente Partito Nazionalista italiano guidato da Gaetano Saya, rinviato a giudizio nel 2004 per propaganda di idee fondate sulla superiorità e l'odio razziale, diffuse attraverso il sito Destranazionale.org._

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...ti_0ce89362-5828-11de-831b-00144f02aabc.shtml

Ma siamo pazzi!?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Giugno 2009)

si


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2009)

*Lettrice*

Limita... siamo italiani e lo si vede dalle nostre scelte. Una parte della popolazione le subisce, ma non é sufficiente per fare testo!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (14 Giugno 2009)

ieri ho visto il servizio tv.
mi veniva da piangere.
e non ho visto nè guerre nè fascismo.
chi li ha vissuti, come può sopportarlo?


----------



## Old danut (14 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ieri ho visto il servizio tv.
> mi veniva da piangere.
> e non ho visto nè guerre nè fascismo.
> chi li ha vissuti, come può sopportarlo?


Ti dirò, penso agli anziani qua a Ferrara, al fatto che hanno vissuto tutto questo e...accidenti mi sa che per loro sarà famigliare visto che erano tutti fascisti! Assurdità Ferrara al tempo del fascismo tutti fascisti, appena è crollato il regime tutti antifascisti, secondo me sarebbbero capaci di cambiare bandiera ancora una volta pur di vivere.
L'unica persona c he conosco che l'avrebbe presa molto male purtroppo è morta, una delle persone che più rispettavo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

E' proprio l'idea di ronda in sè (foss'anche a fiorellini) che dovrebbe essere rigettata perché culturalmente inaccettabile. Le città si rendono più sicure (e lo sono ora molto più di trentanni fa ...e non ha senso fare raffronti con il paesino di 900 abitanti...) rendendole frequentate e vissute dai cittadini con iniziative che mirino a costituire socialità, identità e capacità di confronto e arricchimento e non favorendo solo attività commerciali che suggeriscono lo sballo e il consumo come unica modalità di svago.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' proprio l'idea di ronda in sè (foss'anche a fiorellini) che dovrebbe essere rigettata perché culturalmente inaccettabile. Le città si rendono più sicure (e lo sono ora molto più di trentanni fa ...e non ha senso fare raffronti con il paesino di 900 abitanti...) rendendole frequentate e vissute dai cittadini con iniziative che mirino a costituire socialità, identità e capacità di confronto e arricchimento e non favorendo solo attività commerciali che suggeriscono lo sballo e il consumo come unica modalità di svago.


Boh Persa qua ci sono le ronde e non mi dispiace come intervento, anzi... ma le SS e' tutt'altra cosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capisco cosa intendi ma verrebbe parecchio in salita visto lo scoglionamento generale... per dirti mio fratello si fa il giro delle scuole per reclutare ragazzini e portarli a fare sport non a pagamento, neanche lui allenatore e' pagato... ma niente puo' contro la Playstation


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' proprio l'idea di ronda in sè (foss'anche a fiorellini) che dovrebbe essere rigettata perché culturalmente inaccettabile. Le città si rendono più sicure (e lo sono ora molto più di trentanni fa ...e non ha senso fare raffronti con il paesino di 900 abitanti...) rendendole frequentate e vissute dai cittadini con iniziative che mirino a costituire socialità, identità e capacità di confronto e arricchimento e non favorendo solo attività commerciali che suggeriscono lo sballo e il consumo come unica modalità di svago.


Nella pratica però, se si va a vedere i dati, la lega (ma anche Di Pietro) han guarda caso preso più voti ed eroso più consenso alla sinistra a livello comunale laddove vi son stati episodi gravi di criminalità legati a extracomunitari o a un eccesso di presenza di comunità "straniere"...luoghi dove magari la stessa sinistra si preoccupava solamente se autorizzare o sostenere iniziative di dette comunità come ad esempio erigere moschee o dare precedenza agli extracomunitari nell'assegnazione di alloggi comunali..spaccandosi magari al proprio interno su questi temi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Persa, sarò molto terra terra, ma la mia impressione è che oggi la gente voglia sostanza, concretezza in primis e utopie poi...se ce n'è davvero bisogno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nella pratica però, se si va a vedere i dati, la lega (ma anche Di Pietro) han guarda caso preso più voti ed eroso più consenso alla sinistra a livello comunale laddove vi son stati episodi gravi di criminalità legati a extracomunitari o a un eccesso di presenza di comunità "straniere"...luoghi dove magari la stessa sinistra si preoccupava solamente se autorizzare o sostenere iniziative di dette comunità come ad esempio erigere moschee o dare precedenza agli extracomunitari nell'assegnazione di alloggi comunali..spaccandosi magari al proprio interno su questi temi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vero vuole concretamente la caccia allo straniero...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nella pratica però, se si va a vedere i dati, la lega (ma anche Di Pietro) han guarda caso preso più voti ed eroso più consenso alla sinistra a livello comunale laddove vi son stati episodi gravi di criminalità legati a extracomunitari o a un eccesso di presenza di comunità "straniere"...luoghi dove magari la stessa sinistra si preoccupava solamente se autorizzare o sostenere iniziative di dette comunità come ad esempio erigere moschee o dare precedenza agli extracomunitari nell'assegnazione di alloggi comunali..spaccandosi magari al proprio interno su questi temi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto.
La gente si è rotta il cazzo della NON giustizia e non garanzia della pena quindi accoglie anche queste ronde con positività.
Quando sei nella merda ti aggrappi a tutto


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti dirò, penso agli anziani qua a Ferrara, al fatto che hanno vissuto tutto questo e...accidenti mi sa che per loro sarà famigliare visto che erano tutti fascisti! Assurdità *Ferrara* *al tempo del fascismo tutti fascisti, appena è crollato il regime tutti antifascisti, secondo me sarebbbero capaci di cambiare bandiera ancora una volta pur di vivere.*
> L'unica persona c he conosco che l'avrebbe presa molto male purtroppo è morta, una delle persone che più rispettavo.


Ma mica solo a Ferrara... l'italiano è voltagabbana per natura, siamo gli unici che son riusciti a "pareggiare" una guerra!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




O almeno... pensiamo di esserci riusciti. In realtà per quel gesto ci disprezzano ancora tutti, ex alleati ed ex nemici.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> La gente si è rotta il cazzo della NON giustizia e non garanzia della pena quindi accoglie anche queste ronde con positività.
> Quando sei nella merda ti aggrappi a tutto


Ma tu credi che questi pazzi rincoglioniti in divisa da SS garantiscano la giustizia?

Buttateli fuori a calci in culo!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che questi pazzi rincoglioniti in divisa da SS garantiscano la giustizia?
> 
> Buttateli fuori a calci in culo!


fanno perfino ridere. appena li ho visti, in tv, mi è venuto in mente blues brothers e la scena della manifestazione sul ponte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLys-BEdvH8


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fanno perfino ridere. appena li ho visti, in tv, mi è venuto in mente blues brothers e la scena della manifestazione sul ponte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> _MILANO - Sono pronte a debuttare le ronde della «Guardia nazionale italiana», già ribattezzate «ronde nere», pronte a pattugliare le strade 24 ore su 24, affiancando le «ronde padane» non appena sarà in vigore il disegno di legge sulla sicurezza approvato dal Parlamento. L'Associazione onlus «Guardia nazionale italiana» è stata presentata sabato mattina a Milano durante il primo convegno nazionale del Movimento sociale italiano - Destra italiana. Per ora, spiegano i vertici nazionali dell’Msi, ci sono a disposizione 2.100 volontari in tutto il Paese, concentrati soprattutto in Piemonte, Lombardia, Lazio, Campania e Sicilia. La Guardia nazionale è un’iniziativa apolitica, precisano, nell’ambito dell’attività del nascente Partito Nazionalista italiano guidato da Gaetano Saya, rinviato a giudizio nel 2004 per propaganda di idee fondate sulla superiorità e l'odio razziale, diffuse attraverso il sito Destranazionale.org._
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...ti_0ce89362-5828-11de-831b-00144f02aabc.shtml
> 
> Ma siamo pazzi!?



Allora, allora, allora.
Io rilancio.
Provocatoriamente.
Nella mia città si parla di assoldare ex detenuti per proteggere i turisti, troppo di frequente vittime di scippi, rapine e furti.
Mi pare che siamo agli antipodi ma che sia ugualmente una cosa un tantino .... strana.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, allora, allora.
> Io rilancio.
> Provocatoriamente.
> Nella mia città si parla di assoldare ex detenuti per proteggere i turisti, troppo di frequente vittime di scippi, rapine e furti.
> Mi pare che siamo agli antipodi ma che sia ugualmente una cosa un tantino .... strana.


Ti offendi se rido?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti offendi se rido?


Lettrice, la tua è una reazione normale. dal di fuori riderei anche io.  Dal di dentro però, noi si piange  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma chiudo subito l'ot altrimenti inizia il discorso sul sud .... Dio me ne scampi !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, allora, allora.
> Io rilancio.
> Provocatoriamente.
> Nella mia città si parla di assoldare ex detenuti per proteggere i turisti, troppo di frequente vittime di scippi, rapine e furti.
> Mi pare che siamo agli antipodi ma che sia ugualmente una cosa un tantino .... strana.


Non mi sembra per nulla strana, purtroppo, è noto che esistono "organizzazioni" che danno "protezione" ed è grave che pensino di chiederla le istituzioni ...ma abbiamo ministri che dissero che si doveva convivere con la mafia e presidenti del consiglio che definirono eroi mafiosi e perseguitati amici collusi ....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

*ohhhbeee*



> Ma siamo pazzi!? [/S




NO!
sento finalmente garantita la mia incolumità  pecoreccia.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> NO!
> sento finalmente garantita la mia incolumità  pecoreccia.


MICè NON TI SI PUò GUARDA'


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> NO!
> sento finalmente garantita la mia incolumità  pecoreccia.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> NO!
> sento finalmente garantita la mia incolumità pecoreccia.


 
sei bellisscima...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> MICè NON TI SI PUò GUARDA'


sono pecora ignorante, non felino.

solo un ovino puo' apprezzare.

ma confido sulla gelmini e sulle sue rivoluzioni culturali.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Sono indignata.
Lo Stato dovrebbe bloccare immediatamente queste manifestazioni che, a mio parere, vanno contro la Costituzione, nata proprio dal rifiuto del nazifascismo.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> MICè NON TI SI PUò GUARDA'


 e  poi guardati i capelli tua.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e  poi guardati i capelli tua.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e  poi guardati i capelli tua.



E' bellissima!

Una pecora con la dignita' di un serval


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono indignata.
> Lo Stato dovrebbe bloccare immediatamente queste manifestazioni che, a mio parere, vanno contro la Costituzione, nata proprio dal rifiuto del nazifascismo.


NO.

lo stato lo stato  deve tutelare la mia sicurezza. io l'ho votato.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


( non riuscivo nemmeno a digitarti la risposta tanto che ghignavo)


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, allora, allora.
> Io rilancio.
> Provocatoriamente.
> Nella mia città si parla di assoldare ex detenuti per proteggere i turisti, troppo di frequente vittime di scippi, rapine e furti.
> Mi pare che siamo agli antipodi ma che sia ugualmente una cosa un tantino .... strana.


non si parla, sono già attivi.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Sempre meglio gli ex detenuti dei fascisti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sempre meglio gli ex detenuti dei fascisti.


magari né gli uni nè gli altri, come in un paese Normale ...
Ex detenuti da far lavorare ok, ma non nel settore gestione dell'ordine pubblico, eh?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> magari né gli uni nè gli altri, come in un paese Normale ...
> Ex detenuti da far lavorare ok, ma non nel settore gestione dell'ordine pubblico, eh?


 Ma che vuoi che sia... visto ciò che eleggiamo in parlamento, fare le ronde con ex banditi mi sembra una logica conseguenza!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi che sia... visto ciò che eleggiamo in parlamento, fare le ronde con ex banditi mi sembra una logica conseguenza!


Qui si è deciso di smettere anche di far finta di combattere la criminalità organizzata: se vedevi le facce dei neoeletti alla Provincia pensavi di essere sulle pagine di cronaca nera con l'arresto di un clan ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Qui si è deciso di smettere anche di far finta di combattere la criminalità organizzata: se vedevi le facce dei neoeletti alla Provincia pensavi di essere sulle pagine di cronaca nera con l'arresto di un clan ...


A me le foto di villa Certosa, con ragazzine nude a bordo piscina, e gentaglia coi mitra che faceva la guardia, hanno ricordato Scarface... anche l'altezza con Pacino coincide...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> A me le foto di villa Certosa, con ragazzine nude a bordo piscina, e gentaglia coi mitra che faceva la guardia, hanno ricordato Scarface... anche l'altezza con Pacino coincide...


Cos'è del resto la crimininalità organizzata se non un'impresa? Che peraltro in alcuni settori alquanto redditizi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  opera quasi in regime di  monopolio.
Credo che la classe politica la pensi così


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cos'è del resto la crimininalità organizzata se non un'impresa? Che peraltro in alcuni settori alquanto redditizi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Evidentemente non solo la classe politica... altrimenti non avrebbero tutto questo consenso.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> magari né gli uni nè gli altri, come in un paese Normale ...
> Ex detenuti da far lavorare ok, ma non nel settore gestione dell'ordine pubblico, eh?


se ci sta dell'utri al senato , anche il detenuto puo' stare in strada a governare l'ordine.


vado a vomitare. poi torno.


ps. avete letto di Bari?...incomincio a essere confusa ...ma non è che davvero ora stanno esagerando? mo' perchè la zoccoletta ieri prende duemilaeuro per andare alla festa e oggi va a deninciarlo sui giornali...boh...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ci sta dell'utri al senato , anche il detenuto puo' stare in strada a governare l'ordine.
> 
> 
> vado a vomitare. poi torno.
> ...


ma noooooo

come ti viene in mente???


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Giugno 2009)

fare pubblicita' a 4 buffoni
e' eccessivo e gli si da importanza....fin troppa


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ci sta dell'utri al senato , anche il detenuto puo' stare in strada a governare l'ordine.
> 
> 
> vado a vomitare. poi torno.
> ...


sinceramente mica ho capito che cavolo denuncia 'sta tipa di bari?
ma qui siamo al delirio... la dai a berlusconi e in cambio vuoi la licenza per aprire un residence a bari e poi ti incazzi se non la ottieni?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma noooooo
> 
> come ti viene in mente???



Asu...boh...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Qui si è deciso di smettere anche di far finta di combattere la criminalità organizzata: se vedevi le facce dei neoeletti alla Provincia pensavi di essere sulle pagine di cronaca nera con l'arresto di un clan ...


 mado' è la stessa cosa di cui parlavamo a casa. Ma hai visto che facce sui manifesti?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

Penso che a Bari sotto possa esserci ben altro...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_...ri_921f9972-5b02-11de-8305-00144f02aabc.shtml



me sa pure a me.. comunque... pazzesco.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_...ri_921f9972-5b02-11de-8305-00144f02aabc.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> me sa pure a me.. comunque... pazzesco.


dice ghedini:
Ancorché fos­sero vere le indicazioni di questa ra­gazza, e vere non sono, il premier sarebbe, secondo la ricostruzione, *l’utilizzatore finale* e quindi mai pe­nalmente punibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

Mi domandavo proprio nei giorni scorsi come può fidarsi uno a far porcate senza aver il timore che prima o poi qualcuno parli*.

Poi ho letto la dichiarazione di Ghedini e ho capito che tanto la tecnica è sempre la stessa: "Negare sempre anche l'evidenza" con l'aggiunta del complotto...

*Questo timore lo aveva invece Veronica che ha parlato di "uno che non sta bene".


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domandavo proprio nei giorni scorsi come può fidarsi uno a far porcate senza aver il timore che prima o poi qualcuno parli*.
> 
> Poi ho letto la dichiarazione di Ghedini e ho capito che tanto la tecnica è sempre la stessa: "Negare sempre anche l'evidenza" con l'aggiunta del complotto...
> 
> **Questo timore lo aveva invece Veronica che ha parlato di "uno che non sta bene*".


Secondo me non sta bene chi continua a votarlo nonostante tutto... lui sta alla grande!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non sta bene chi continua a votarlo nonostante tutto... lui sta alla grande!


Concordo.
Anche se ho la sensazione che qualcosa o qualcuno si stia muovendo per farlo politicamente fuori....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dice ghedini:
> Ancorché fos­sero vere le indicazioni di questa ra­gazza, e vere non sono, il premier sarebbe, secondo la ricostruzione, *l’utilizzatore finale* e quindi mai pe­nalmente punibile.


è certo..perchè lui manda avanti gli altri perchè a lui vien da ridere.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non sta bene chi continua a votarlo nonostante tutto... lui sta alla grande!



la faccina un poco tirata l'ha...a dire il vero...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> la faccina un poco tirata l'ha...a dire il vero...


Signora Micilolidia

_mi consenta_

Lei è un tantino prevenuta verso il nostro Beneamato Duce (oops gaffe. volevo dire Presidente del Consiglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la faccina un poco tirata l'ha...a dire il vero...


 Beh però sicuramente non dimostra l'età che ha... mica può avere la faccina di Brad Pitt


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh però sicuramente non dimostra l'età che ha... mica può avere la faccina di Brad Pitt


Io gliela vedo bella fresca, come quella dei suoi amici...


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io gliela vedo bella fresca, come quella dei suoi amici...


I cattivi muoiono o invecchiano male solo nelle soap come i Promessi Sposi... nel mondo reale, il Griso Don Rodrigo il conte Attilio se la spasserebbero con le veline!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I cattivi muoiono o invecchiano male solo nelle soap come i Promessi Sposi...


 Soprattutto prima dell'invenzione del lifting c'era solo la passibilità di avere un ritratto in soffitta...
Ma il lifting non può togliere quel che di laido che è nelle espressioni.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto prima dell'invenzione del lifting c'era solo la passibilità di avere un ritratto in soffitta...
> Ma il lifting non può togliere quel che di laido che è nelle espressioni.


 L'anima che ognuno di noi si porta dentro non si cancella mai. Altro che lifting ci vorrebbe...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'anima che ognuno di noi si porta dentro non si cancella mai. Altro che lifting ci vorrebbe...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

ma l MSI non e' morto 15 anni fa con la svolta di fiuggi?


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma l MSI non e' morto 15 anni fa con la svolta di fiuggi?


 A quanto pare no...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto pare no...


fascisti su marte...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto pare no...


 questo un missino?conciato cosi'?
x piacere....pare piu un metallaro
c'e' Almirante poveretto che si sta rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo un missino?conciato cosi'?
> x piacere....pare piu un metallaro
> c'e' Almirante poveretto che si sta rivoltando nella tomba


Che ti devo dire... non ci sono più i fascisti di una volta!


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo un missino?conciato cosi'?
> x piacere....*pare piu un metallaro*
> c'e' Almirante poveretto che si sta rivoltando nella tomba


e che bestemmia è mai questa??  

	
	
		
		
	


	













un metallaro con i capelli corti e vestito di chiaro  

	
	
		
		
	


	









dietro la lavagna con le orecchie da asino e vedi di ripassare


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Bel taglio di cavei...


----------

